# 315.25070 part #623791-01



## truwoodworking (Jun 13, 2012)

Contacted sears and was told this part no longer available, I need to continue using my router


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Todd, save us some time; what is the part?


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Mike it should be 1-623791-01 and it is the collet!


----------



## williamm (Oct 10, 2011)

*320.27683 Craftsman router*

This router is fairly new to me (about 6 months old).

1/4 inch collet 2823125000

1/2 inch collet 2823121000

I found that these collets work on a Harbor Freight plunge router. The shaft size and threads are compatible. 

If you have a friend with a router, check with him (or her) and see if their collet will fit.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

The collet is what holds a bit that spins at 20000+ rpm. I STRONGLY recommend using the correct one!

The original IS no longer available. You can either buy another router for parts from ebay/craigslist or buy a new router. As the router in question is about 40 years old( the manual I looked at was dated 9/72), I would recommend a new router.


----------

